# Finding it hard to bulk



## mrbez (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi Guys,

I am finding it hard to pile on any kind of mass at the moment.

I have used a calculator which is telling me my calorie intake should be 4,250 per day.

Broken down into 425/425/100 - Carbs/Pro/Fats

I would try to keep carbs in my first 4 meals, so obviously looking at 100g per meal, along with 70g protein per meal. 22g protein in 100g of chicken, means I would have to eat 300g meat + probably 300g cooked weight of rice. I couldn't even imagine eating this amount. Any tips for eating faster perhaps?

Any help would be great.

Do you think two home made shakes consisting of say 1000 calories, and then 4 other meals with 550 each would work?

Oats / Whey / PB / Eggs


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

Mate it depends on how badly/quickly you want to put on weight, but a your calculations look good. Here's a few tips:

-Olive oil with EVERYTHING

-Whole milk 3-4 pints a day

-Eat carbs all day, don't worry about timings if you want 'bulk'

-peanut butter whenever you need a snack

Other things, get up at a decent time to maximise your eating window and get a good brekkie down ya!

Easy and bulkalicious shake= best part of a pint of whole milk, 2-3 scoops fine oats, 2 scoops whey

Remember, fat and water retention in moderation can aid with strength when trying to lift big to get big - constantly worrying about being lean as a bean will do you no good, psychologically more than anything

Good luck


----------



## teflondon (Aug 24, 2011)

What weight r u? Sounds an awful lot of protein in one sitting 70 g. Wats ur diet like just now


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

teflondon said:


> What weight r u? Sounds an awful lot of protein in one sitting 70 g. Wats ur diet like just now


I weighed in at 14 stone 9-10lbs tonight. At around 13%bf.

As far as the protein thing goes, I know they say 50g in one go, but id rather have more than less, and also you have to remember the milk will have slow release casein in it too.

My diet is like this and is getting me damn good results :

7am: 4 eggs, 2 toast, pint milk (oats sometimes too)

10am: 200g chicken/lean mince and 100g rice/pasta

1pm: 200g chicken/lean mince and 100g pasta/rice

4pm: shake - 3/4 pint whole milk, 2 scoops oats, 2 scoops whey

6pm: (pre workout) snack of nuts, olive oil, and drink BCAA intra-workout drink

8pm: 2 scoops whey and milk

9pm: 200g meat and veg and potatoes (or similar alternative)

11pm: 2 scoops casein and milk


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

I often squeeze another shake in there too, and it hasn't been too difficult getting all this down me because my days are long and im cycling 12 miles a day commuting!


----------



## mrbez (Feb 8, 2008)

Cheers synth.

Tef - I'm 205lbs.


----------



## mrbez (Feb 8, 2008)

synthasize said:


> I often squeeze another shake in there too, and it hasn't been too difficult getting all this down me because my days are long and im cycling 12 miles a day commuting!


Synth, would you say the cycling has helped?

At present I am walking about 3 miles per day, with a 20 minute cycle in the gym after each workout.

I'm thinking of scrapping walking and buying myself a road bike, to use this to commute but also for early morning cario.


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

^^ could never afford that diet!


----------



## teflondon (Aug 24, 2011)

Try bout 350 protein? I was always told between 1.5 - 2g per lb bodyweight. Good sounding diet synth, work well for you? I

Gonna be changing to a bulking diet pretty soon. Should be similar. Dunno bout pasta tho. Trying for pretty lean gains


----------



## HVYDUTY100 (Sep 4, 2010)

synthasize said:


> Mate it depends on how badly/quickly you want to put on weight, but a your calculations look good. Here's a few tips:
> 
> -Olive oil with EVERYTHING
> 
> ...


 Sounds like alot of unwanted bodyfat would be put on doing that.


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

HVYDUTY100 said:


> Sounds like alot of unwanted bodyfat would be put on doing that.


This is a suggestion for a hardgainer, I was 10 stone at the beginning of uni, im now 14.5 and around 13-14%bf, I went by the 'if it ain't nailed down, eat it' and it worked


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

synthasize said:


> This is a suggestion for a hardgainer, I was 10 stone at the beginning of uni, im now 14.5 and around 13-14%bf, I went by the 'if it ain't nailed down, eat it' and it worked


Also, im not necessarily advising all of those things but take your pick and they add much needed calories


----------



## HVYDUTY100 (Sep 4, 2010)

synthasize said:


> This is a suggestion for a hardgainer, I was 10 stone at the beginning of uni, im now 14.5 and around 13-14%bf, I went by the 'if it ain't nailed down, eat it' and it worked


 Haha yeah ive tried that approach aswell mate made good weight gains, however a few to many pounds of unwanted fat were added around the stomach then theres the ballache of trying to lose it all, but if its working for ya and you 13% Bf good luck to you mate.


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

HVYDUTY100 said:


> Haha yeah ive tried that approach aswell mate made good weight gains, however a few to many pounds of unwanted fat were added around the stomach then theres the ballache of trying to lose it all, but if its working for ya and you 13% Bf good luck to you mate.


I don't seem to put on much fat even on that diet so it works for me. I've dieted down before and managed to shed a lot of fat and hold muscle so I know I can do it when I need to.


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

mrbez said:


> Synth, would you say the cycling has helped?
> 
> At present I am walking about 3 miles per day, with a 20 minute cycle in the gym after each workout.
> 
> I'm thinking of scrapping walking and buying myself a road bike, to use this to commute but also for early morning cario.


Well I think if i wasn't cycling id be putting on more fat, it has helped a lot I think, but the biggest help is that the 6 miles in the morning boosts my appetite for the whole day!

If you're struggling with bulking you either need more calories in, or less calories out.


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

I find bulking extremely difficult to but in the end the only real answer is more calories, I try to consume 5000 cal a day and am making very slow progress, I've stopped cardio completely (except for sex and thats only a couple of minutes). Obviously our body types determine how easy it is to bulk up, I can lose half a stone in 2 days and then take over a year to put it back on....its a right cvnt


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

IanStu said:


> I find bulking extremely difficult to but in the end the only real answer is more calories, I try to consume 5000 cal a day and am making very slow progress, I've stopped cardio completely (except for sex and thats only a couple of minutes). Obviously our body types determine how easy it is to bulk up, I can lose half a stone in 2 days and then take over a year to put it back on....its a right cvnt


Sounds like you're the same as me mate, if I eat badly for a few days I can lose a tonne of weight 

The only thing that you need is consistency, I've been steadily piling in the calories and training heavy for 3 solid months and I've gained really well!


----------



## maxie (Jan 31, 2011)

Synthasize diet looks good to me for anyone wantng to grow.

I would try adding one extra meal in a day for a while,then another in a couple of weeks and so on,as its hard to just start eating four extra meals a day.

Make sure to get the protein in first and another thing is its hard work force feeding yourself ,most of the time your not hungry.

I had to cut the carbs early in the day or i put too much bodyfat on and cardio first thing on an empty stomach to get metabolism going.


----------

